# Old school find and ?'s



## orientblue (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay so I was digging through my old gear and found some Diamond Audio components. They are the Hex series SX3's. Im guessing from mid to late 90's lol..I found the 6 1/2's and the 4 mids, no tweets. Also one pair of crossovers that have "input 1, input 2, woofer, and highpass". Should I even consider getting tweets and running a 3 way set up? What else besides tweets would I need? I cant remember for the life of me how I used to run these or where the rest of the parts are. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Those crossovers are probably the midbass ones, do they look like this?








If so, to run a 3-way passive setup you'll need another set of regular mid/high passives as well as tweeters.


----------



## orientblue (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! They crossovers have a metal finned case with a clear window in the center...i have to dig around a little more and see if I can find the other pair of x'overs


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh yeah you did say Hex series, they had the aluminum cases. :blush: The guts are likely the same or very similar, these ones have a 200/400hz selector and a biamp/biwire selector.
I'm figuring the ones you found are the midbass ones because of the way they're marked, the standard mid/tweet ones usually had an "RAF" set of terminals also for rear attenuated fill.


----------



## orientblue (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes 200/400 switch, high pass attenuation switch, and the bi-amp switches. Should I even attempt to reuse them or just add to my collection? A little more info, right now I'm running an Alpine 505 hu, pdx-5, pdx-1000, 12w7, and alpine type r 5x7's in the front and rear doors. I was thinking to incorporate them in the front doors or maybe just get a clean 2 way set up


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

I would def use those comps. DA's Hex series sound awesome. My buddy has a Saleen Mustang with custom door panels that housed the 3-way comps. I had never heard anything sound that good.


----------

